# SCX Clearance at Target



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

My local Target store has a large portion of the toy department on clearance, including the SCX 1:43 slot sets, extra cars, and extra track. The sets, which Target originally sold for $39.95, are being cleared out at $19.95.

Don't know if they're all doing it, or if it's just my local store (which is planning to move soon) but if you're interested in SCX, it might be worth dropping in to see. 

-- D


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi D,
They are all doing it. New cars & sets are coming in the stores in August or September. There is a posting on HRW & SCX Worldwide explaining it. My Target only had corner track & Tuner car packs left. The sets & NASCAR pack were all gone. The Tuner 2 packs were $10.48 last week & $7.48 this week.
Greg


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow.*

Wow..
The Targets near me sold out of that stuff during last Christmas....
I was surprised that they sold out...


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Stopped by mine and grabbed the Tuner twin pack for $10.48. The Tuner race set was not $19.95 at mine though - it was $27.98 - barely $10 lower than the original retail price. I just snagged the cars for now - will try them out on my 1/32 Scalextric track for fun.

All that was left at my Target was that one track set (which was already opened and returned and then restocked) and they had about 3 or 4 Tuner twin packs - that's it!

Thanks for the heads up! Would have never went by to check things out without the post!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The tuner set was $27.98 here too so I said 'what the hey' and picked it up along with a twin pack of tuner mobiles and an extra set of curves. Checked 3 targets and none had any straight track or the Roush NASCAR cars.

Target online is showing full boat on the prices yet, unfortunately, and I don't see anywhere on their site to check for local availability as there's at least one or two more Targets within 20 miles of here.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Went to my local Target today, 0, nadda,zip, nothing


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Update on the ones I bought.....*

I just ran the twin Tuners pack and those cars hooked up awesome on my Scalextric 1/32 track! I really like them. They do not look like much in the way of detail, but they hold to the track very well and fly!! My daughter and I raced for about 30-45 minutes and she really liked turning out the lights and watching them light up - I did not know they did that! Definitely brought the fun factor into it!

I know this is no formal review, but I think the $10.48 spent ($5.24 per car!) was WELL worth the money! Might have to look for some more!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

All I found at my local Target was some torn packages on the floor, one track with the cars missing. What's this world coming to?

Rich


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> All I found at my local Target was some torn packages on the floor, one track with the cars missing. What's this world coming to?
> 
> Rich


The humanity of it all! The horror! HA! J/K! Actually, the one track set that was left at my Target was a returned track set that was retapped up. It looked like it had the cars still in it, but who knows if anything else was missing. I just side stepped it and grabbed the factory packaged car set.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well now...*

I went back to my local Target and found some cars mixed in the clearance stuff on an end cap. :thumbsup:

One pair of tuner cars and one pair of Nascars.
$3.74 per pack! 
Weeee!

Scott


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

noddaz said:


> I went back to my local Target and found some cars mixed in the clearance stuff on an end cap. :thumbsup:
> 
> One pair of tuner cars and one pair of Nascars.
> $3.74 per pack!
> ...


NICE!!!! Would have loved to been able to grab some NASCARs. The F1's are the ones that will be the hardest to find, I'm sure. And at less than $4 for the pair you totally cleaned up!! Awesome job Scott!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## nutsandbolts (Aug 28, 2008)

I am in to the slotcars and about a month ago i was a a target near where i live and bought the tuning series set for $ 20.00, got to set it up and liked it, so i went back and bought another tuning set 2 extra tuning and the nascar cars.
About 2 weeks ago this store did a reset and got in in a new batch of the compact sets and cars, i bought the f1 set for 100.00, it was worth it, extra track and guard rails controllers, the power paks and the f1 cars, and also bought more f1 cars. My track is on 3'x6' table. They run great, easy to work on. Hope more stuff to come.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Unfortunately the clearance sales are over, but Target has restocked all the sets and cars and they have some nice cars! DTM's, F1's, NASCAR's, and even some new Tuners with better paint jobs! I really want to snag the DTM's and F1's - just need time to let me wallet take a break. HA!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## SlotCarNews (Aug 25, 2008)

Hiya guys, the clearance was to make room for the new products that SCX was shipping to Target. By now many Target's should have the new products.

Dave Kennedy
SCX North America


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess our Target doesn't have the same inventory when it comes to the toy dept. 

:devil: rr


----------

